# PR from CSV dependents



## Jesse2007 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi to all, I've following many threads on this forum, and each one input is much appreciated.
My concern is to know when one applies for PR under CSV with his dependents in South Africa.
Is he gonna get PR together with his dependents or what will happen as them they got either accompanying(Husband or wife) visa or study visa (children).
Any idea will be much appreciated.

Thank you.lane:


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

when you apply just make sure that you include all the docs required for your wife and kids as their application will be separate from yours, although their application will be based on your CSV


----------



## Jesse2007 (Jan 12, 2016)

joe117 said:


> when you apply just make sure that you include all the docs required for your wife and kids as their application will be separate from yours, although their application will be based on your CSV


Hi Joel117, Thanks for your reply to my concern.

On the required documents for CSV, they don't mention birth certificates for children only marriage certificate or death or divorce certificate as it may be the case.
I've included only the marriage certificate on my initial CSV application.
Can anyone tells if this will affect their visas applications under my CSV? 

Any of your input towards this concern is welcome.


----------



## Jesse2007 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi,
I applied for CSV on 18/01/2016 in Rivonia, on the 19/01 application accepted at Visa 
Operation HUb in Pretoria, on the 21/01: Application forwarded to DHA for adjudication and on 27/01/2016 the status changed to "Adjudicated application for ### has ben dispatched and sent to VFS centre. Please wait for the next update to confirm when it is ready for collection...
I can't wait to collect it either One Year or Five...


----------



## clivemalungah (Sep 27, 2014)

Wow. that's quick turnaround


----------



## ganjedi (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi Jesse

Good day.

We applied on the same day and on 29th Jan 2016 the status changed to "Adjudicated application for ### has ben dispatched and sent to VFS centre. Please wait for the next update to confirm when it is ready for collection...

Please let me know the outcome of your application. 

-Ash


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

Jesse2007 said:


> Hi,
> I applied for CSV on 18/01/2016 in Rivonia, on the 19/01 application accepted at Visa
> Operation HUb in Pretoria, on the 21/01: Application forwarded to DHA for adjudication and on 27/01/2016 the status changed to "Adjudicated application for ### has ben dispatched and sent to VFS centre. Please wait for the next update to confirm when it is ready for collection...
> I can't wait to collect it either One Year or Five...


That's really quick! Mu husband's renewal permit was also processed within 10 days. He submitted on the 11th of Jan and we see that the permit was issued on the 21st of jan already.

Good luck and let us know what the outcome is.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Jesse2007 (Jan 12, 2016)

RubyRuby said:


> That's really quick! Mu husband's renewal permit was also processed within 10 days. He submitted on the 11th of Jan and we see that the permit was issued on the 21st of jan already.
> 
> Good luck and let us know what the outcome is.:fingerscrossed:


Hi RubyRuby, Hi Ganjedi,
Bad news, I've been rejected and collected the outcome last week friday. I couldnt believe but was true. The letter was titled : DECISION FOR ADVERSELY AFFECTING PERSON" with possibility to appeal within ten days. Really discouraged.
Mind heading to move to another country where my skills can be well utilized as a qualified/licenced electrician with more than ten years of experience. The choice is tough; Canada Oz or NZ


----------



## ganjedi (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi Jesse 

Sorry to hear about your visa outcome. For my surprise the change of conditions visa was granted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse2007 (Jan 12, 2016)

ganjedi said:


> Hi Jesse
> 
> Sorry to hear about your visa outcome. For my surprise the change of conditions visa was granted.
> 
> ...


Congrats Ganjedi.


----------

